#ubuntu-laptop 2006-10-16
<joejaxx> hey everyone i have ubuntu dapper on a thinkpad t42
<joejaxx> that laptop is not on the list for laptops being tested
<joejaxx> how do i go about learning the procedures for the right documentation?
<joejaxx> for the testing of this laptop?
<joejaxx> nevermind i found a wiki
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-10-17
<sohail> hi, can someone help me debug this guy https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+bug/66337 , it used to work in dapper
<sohail> after not working in hoary
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-10-18
<tritium> crimsun: are you going to be in Mountain View?
<crimsun> tritium: no.
<tritium> crimsun: Oh, too bad.  I was trying to see if I might be able to piggy-back a stop at Mountain View with a business trip.
<crimsun> tritium: my release time request was denied.
<tritium> Is that like a vacation request?
<crimsun> nearly
<tritium> Sorry to hear that.  It's not for sure that I can go, and even if I do, it'll be only a day or two.
<crimsun> hope you can make it
<tritium> Thanks.
<tritium> I'm often a few miles up the road at Lockheed.
<tritium> (Sunnyvale)
<crimsun> ah
<TreMobyl> wonder if my r300 bug is gonna get stomped before release
<Nailor> Hmm. What kind of bug?
<TreMobyl> hang
<Nailor> If it's X-related and ATi driver related it's about ATi, not ubuntu.
<TreMobyl> no, it's radeon drive related, not fglrx
<Nailor> Oh.
<TreMobyl> I'm hoping to leave my fglrx days behind me.
<Nailor> Are you sure r300 works with radeon driver ok?
<TreMobyl> I thought the r300 driver was merged into the radeon driver.
<Nailor> Oh. Dunno.
<Nailor> I'm a nvidia user 
<TreMobyl> anyhow, if it didn't support the chip, it wouldn't recognize the chip and latch on.
<TreMobyl> and glxgears wouldn't hose my laptop.  :)
<Nailor> Point =)
<jldugger> im still waiting to see if totem will stream from smb before release
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-10-19
<julian> anyone using edgy with ati card
<jldugger> TreMobyl is
<jsgotangco> mjg59: hey is it still a known issue that susped to disk still fails on toshiba?
<TreMobyl> someone called a while back?
<w0rd> who's here
<gtaylor> jsgotangco: Suspend to disk works on my Toshiba Tecra A4 aside from restoring network interfaces
<TreMobyl> anyone familiar with hacking gnumeric on ubuntu?
<TreMobyl> specifically, what libs I need
<Xardas2> hi
<Nailor> hi
<Xardas2> does anybody know if the samsung r55 chedsuma works good with linux?
<Nailor> Did you check out the laptoptestingteam wiki?
<Xardas2> ohh... i just saw the test: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/SamsungR55?highlight=%28samsung%29  sorry. i was in holydays and so i didn't look in the wiki ;)
<Nailor> =)
<TreMobyl> nm, I finally got things going
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-10-20
<Xardas2> nacht
<s3lf> hi! I installed ubuntu 6.06.1 on my acer travelmate 800lci and try to get wlan work with WPA Encryption...
<s3lf> without WPA it works wonderfully... 
<jeanjean> s3lf, what kind of network card do you use
<s3lf> it 's a intel centrino build-in ...
<s3lf> dmesg says ipw2200
<s3lf> I already starting wpa_supplicant 
<jeanjean> s3lf, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136&highlight=wpa
<jeanjean> s3lf,  but I think its easier to use normal web enscryption
<s3lf> I'll give this a try ...
<s3lf> brb
<s3l1> re
<s3l1> it work's .. thanks .. I had to use -Dwext on wpa_supplicant, not -Dipw ... weird 
<Lure> mjg59: any idea regarding bug 63123
<Lure> mjg59: https://launchpad.net/bugs/63123
<mjg59> None
<Lure> mjg59: this is the only remaining issue on my laptop
<Lure> Treenaks: you have nw8240 too - do you also have this problem? ^^^
<Treenaks> Lure: no
<Treenaks> Lure: my battery keeps working fine (or, it did, yesterday)
<Treenaks> I only have the X problem (bug 20283)
<Lure> Treenaks: strange... and I do not have your X problem...
<Treenaks> which upstream is working on (I sent airlied my bios, because they asked)
<Lure> it looks like that these machines are more different that you would thinks so
<Treenaks> Lure: yeah, I'm puzzled by that too..
<Lure> maybe some DSDT bugs...
<Lure> Treenaks: which FW version do you have?
<Treenaks> Lure: no, it's a video bios parsing thing
<Treenaks> Lure: Bios F.11
<Treenaks> 68DTV Ver F.11
<Lure> Treenaks: ok, I am at latest (F.14)
<Treenaks> oh they released another set?
<Treenaks> *boots into windows*
<Lure> Treenaks: it took me a while to find a way to install it w/o windows ;-)
<Treenaks> Lure: I still have windows, so no problem
<Treenaks> hmmm:
<Treenaks> Corrects installation issue that occurs with SUSE Linux.
<Lure> Treenaks: maybe that is your issue (even though it is generic note)
<Lure> interesting - my dsdt does not even compile with iasl :-(
<Lure> anybody here known how to fix dsdt bugs?
<Treenaks> flashing bios to F.14
<Treenaks> ...
<Treenaks> the graphic displayed by the windows program is less than optimistic...
<Treenaks> a chip with a fork of lightning on it
<Lure> Treenaks: ;-)
<Treenaks> Lure: problem is not fixed btw :(
* Lure hugs Treenaks - this one really bothers you for a long..
<Treenaks> Lure: since I got the laptop, basically
<Lure> Treenaks: I was also bothered when suspend to ram did not work but it did for some other nw8240 users
<Treenaks> it works for me too
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-10-21
<scodil> ok i know this isn't a support channel, but this is a pretty specific question: acpi works for me just fine on the dapper livecd, but some upgrade broke it. ac events don't get through, and the battery meter never changes. what packages might have been changed between now and then, which would cause this?
<defendguin> Edgy is starting to look pretty solid :-D
<defendguin> I need some help to figure out when some keys on my laptop keyboard don't work
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-10-22
<tonyyarusso> mjg59: ping
<cypher1_> for getting brightness controls in powermanagement do we have to load the laptop manufacturer specific module ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-10-16
<caravena> Hello, problem with mi lapto. I upgrade to feisty to Gutsy, and not work fine the keyboard.
<caravena> Howto detect the package with problem?
<caravena> Sorry, I write in channel ubuntu...
<Dan_L> Anybody around who can help with a quick install question?
<vishalrao> hello. any chance of work/support for tablet pc's and their touchscreens and fingerprint readers? i have a new hp pavilion tx1302au and i got wireless and touchscreen working with commandline tinkering. still researching possibilities for the authentec aes1610 fingerprint reader :)
<pwnguin> i humbly submit there's no "development" in the channel in the last few months anyways
<vishalrao> :)
<pwnguin> it might help if rebuilding ubuntu kernels wasnt so opaque
<vishalrao> oh
<pwnguin> ok. so I'd really like to debug suspend on this laptop
<pwnguin> even when i purge nvidia etc, it doesn't work
<vishalrao> ah suspend/resume, another feature not ready for masses yet...
<vishalrao> its funny that im on ubuntu channels now, i actually have opensuse 10.3 running on my tablet and desktop atm :)
<pwnguin> wacom works fine with my ubuntu stuff
<pwnguin> as does thinkfinger
<pwnguin> to be fair, suspend / hibernate aren't very reliable in vista either
<pwnguin> when i bought the laptop, i wasnt expecting suspend or the tablet to work, but so far it's ok
<pwnguin> but if i want to figure out whats wrong with my sd card reader
<pwnguin> ive gotta figure out how to build lrm
<egonw> what about hardware support questions? is that allowed here?
<egonw> got a recently new HP/Compaq laptop...
<lkm`> Hi, does anybody know what is the state of problem with SLUB allocator and ATI cards in upcoming Gusty release?
<lkm`> Waiting ATI to fix it .. ?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hello I am struggling to get ndiswrapper to work on my hp laptop, I have tx1000 amd64 running 7.10 rc and somehow it does not load ndiswrapper its modprobed and all, as far as I can tell
<cypherdelic> Thanks to Developers of Asterisk, Cedega, Compiz-Fusion, FreePBX, Gentoo, Trixbox, Ubuntu, VirtualBox and all the great stuff i've not mentioned. You really make my day. :)
<cypherdelic> and VDR and WINE ;)
<cypherdelic> BillyG@BilliesHomeframe$ sudo killall linux && sudo modprobe vista && ./vista-take-over-world
<cypherdelic> segmentation fault
<cypherdelic> DonBush@Whiteframe$ sudo falseflag --target $HOME --match 911 && sudo mount /dev/africom && sudo killall iran && dd if=/dev/america of=/dev/world && sudo killall rebels
<cypherdelic> segmentation fault
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi just cannot get ndiswrapper to load on my 7.10 amd64 system, I have an HP laptop and it just will not load ndiswrapper properly, I can do ndiswrapper -l and it finds my card and all but it never loads properly so the card is never an available option in network manager or for iwlist scanning, any ideas?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi just cannot get ndiswrapper to load on my 7.10 amd64 system, I have an HP laptop and it just will not load ndiswrapper properly, I can do ndiswrapper -l and it finds my card and all but it never loads properly so the card is never an available option in network manager or for iwlist scanning, any ideas?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<Redhammer_the_Ol>  hi just cannot get ndiswrapper to load on my 7.10 amd64 system, I have an HP laptop and it just will not load ndiswrapper properly, I can do ndiswrapper -l and it finds my card and all but it never loads properly so the card is never an available option in network manager or for iwlist scanning, any ideas?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> its turned up
<Redhammer_the_Ol> fresh install now I have i
<Redhammer_the_Ol> t
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-10-17
<tushyd> please help... my built-in finger print reader (Upek TCS4BA) isn't showing up in LSUSB, what do I do?
<tushyd> anyone
<tushyd> no one?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-10-18
<dpvnme> hi
<dpvnme> i have a bit problem with the sound card, is this the right place to ask?
<pwnguin> everyone asks that and then leaves after an hour with no response
<dpvnme> hum
<dpvnme> can you help me?
<pwnguin> maybe
<dpvnme> ok, i have an acer a135
<pwnguin> ok
<dpvnme> everything works fine except the sound card
<pwnguin> cool
<dpvnme> i've been reading the wiki and tutorial
<dpvnme> somewhere in the compiling process, i get a lot of errors
<pwnguin> what?
<pwnguin> where did we go from broken sound card to compiling things?
<dpvnme> i guess it's not compiling, more like extracting
<pwnguin> can you link to the wiki page you're following
<pwnguin> ?
<dpvnme> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000C200_89224MG
<dpvnme> i got to the part where they ask to do these thing:
<dpvnme> cd alsa-driver-1.0.14rc3  ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel make sudo make install  cd ../alsa-lib-1.0.14rc3 ./configure sudo make install  cd ../alsa-utils-1.0.14rc2 ./configure sudo make install
<pwnguin> that's basically compiling..
<pwnguin> which is fine
<dpvnme> yes, then next, they ask me to do this: Now we remove the old and insert the new alsa module:
<dpvnme> with this command: sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<dpvnme> that's where the error comes in, some folder suppose to be there but it's not
<pwnguin> are you running ubuntu 7.04?
<dpvnme> the latest
<dpvnme> it just came out few days ago
<pwnguin> gutsy?
<dpvnme> and i did a fresh install
<dpvnme> yes
<pwnguin> ok
<pwnguin> well
<pwnguin> you're basically building alsa from source
<dpvnme> WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko': No such file or directory
<dpvnme> that's the error
<pwnguin> which probably means alsa failed to build
<dpvnme> so i went into "core" folder
<dpvnme> i see
<pwnguin> anything there?
<dpvnme> nothing
<pwnguin> yea
<pwnguin> failed to build
<pwnguin> go back to alsa driver directory where you ran make install
<pwnguin> run "make clean"
<dpvnme> ok
<pwnguin> maybe "sudo make clean"
<pwnguin> then do sudo make
<pwnguin> we'll see if it builds
<dpvnme> ok, it's running
<dpvnme> and hey, thank you for helping
<pwnguin> that guide is written for edgy / gutsy on a laptop that isnt your model. i donno how useful it will be for you
<dpvnme> well, it came from this link
<dpvnme> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=501422
<pwnguin> im also not sure if alsa plays well with unmatched kernels
<pwnguin> alsa's really not where ive been spending much attention, in part because it seems a huge PITA to build
<dpvnme> yeah, it end up with bunch of errors
<pwnguin> i that is the source of your troubles
<pwnguin> it couldnt find that .ko because that step failed to make one
<dpvnme> i see
<dpvnme> yeah, there's no .ko file found
<dpvnme> so am i using the wrong driver?
<pwnguin> well
<pwnguin> its hard to say
<pwnguin> without a good build log to look at
<dpvnme> and when i try to install wine, it tells me this:  Depends: libaudio2  but it is not installable
<dpvnme> so the sound card must work to run wine?
<pwnguin> hmm
<pwnguin> i dont think so?
<dpvnme> The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<pwnguin> libaudio2 is a network audio system
<dpvnme> that's what i see when i click on the volume icon
<pwnguin> right
<pwnguin> you have no sound module
<dpvnme> and alsa is one of them?
<pwnguin> alsa is the advanced linux sound architecture - A.L.S.A.
<dpvnme> so is it more like of a generic sound module?
<pwnguin> no
<pwnguin> its a collection of several specific sound modules
<pwnguin> and a common software interface that applications can use
<pwnguin> in this case, it seems the snd-intel driver is not so good for you
<pwnguin> err
<pwnguin> hda-intel
<dpvnme> does ubuntu have any driver checking utility?
<dpvnme> i mean to tell which modules is good for this hardware
<pwnguin> not exactly, but we have ways of making intelligent guesses
<pwnguin> run lspci and look for the line that says something about audio or sound
<dpvnme> in the console?
<pwnguin> yea
<pwnguin> ok
<pwnguin> you have an acer laptop
<pwnguin> model a135
<dpvnme> yes
<pwnguin> the ubuntu thread is for a toshiba a135
<dpvnme> no
<dpvnme> i'm sorry
<dpvnme> it's a toshiba
<dpvnme> heheh
<dpvnme> acer is the other one i have
<pwnguin> if you're lying to me, it wont help either of us
<dpvnme> no, it's a toshiba satellite a135-s4656
<pwnguin> alrighty
<pwnguin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ToshibaSatelliteA135
<pwnguin> that look familiar?
<pwnguin> heh
<dpvnme> yes
<dpvnme> wow
<dpvnme> so just add one line in it?
<pwnguin> ... it may be a bit late for that
<dpvnme> what do you mean?
<pwnguin> modprobe cant find the sound module anymore
<dpvnme> so do i have to do a fresh install of ubuntu again?
<pwnguin> i think it'll help
<dpvnme> and then add the line
<dpvnme> ?
<pwnguin> thats what i'd do first
<pwnguin> before doing anything like "make install"
<pwnguin> i understand its painful, but this is the price of early adoption
<pwnguin> sometimes what worked in an older version, especially when it involves patching source code, doesn't work anymore
<dpvnme> i see
<dpvnme> so let me get it right, right after install ubuntu
<dpvnme> i go download alsa
<pwnguin> woa
<dpvnme> before compiling
<dpvnme> edit the file?
<pwnguin> reinstall, and if it doesnt work, come back here
<pwnguin> we'll diagnose the root problem, document it, and see about getting it fixed in ubuntu itself
<dpvnme> ok
<dpvnme> but with the default installation, the sound does not work
<pwnguin> so i hear
<pwnguin> the question is why
<dpvnme> i install ubuntu this morning
<dpvnme> ok
<pwnguin> and what exactly needs fixing
<dpvnme> so let me do a fresh reinstall and come back here then
<pwnguin> anyone have an idea why tifm stopped working?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-10-19
<dpvnme> hi
<dpvnme> hi, i'm trying to write to a protected file and can't seem to chmod it
<dpvnme> can anyone give me a few pointers?
<pavan> Hi all.. couple questions about gutsy & my laptop
<pavan> 1) How do i control the screen brightness
<pavan> 2) Every time the screen goes blank after while of not using.. i am loosing my wifi internet connections & a lots of times .. i just cannot get back onto the network
<pavan> any help would be appreciated.. thx
<Dan_L> Hi folks.  Has anybody ever tried to run ubuntu on an compaq f730us?  I've checked the usual suspects, but I haven't found anything
<howfixbadubuntu> howfixbadubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> rough probability gutsy will 100% work properly on an ibm thinkpad X31 (i.e docking whilst suspended etc and it just all working perfectly) I can put up with gnome if its going to work flawlessly (otherwise I will just use something else)
<SANone> I worked on my notebook yetserday.. worked like a charm.. an I boot it today Grub Error 17!
<SANone> No other OS installed...
<SANone> only one HD
<SANone> anyone in here knows where it came from and how I can make sure it never happens again?
<csabull> hi
<csabull> I have an Asus M6R
<csabull> but Gusty doesn't works correct
<csabull> (sorry my poor english)
<csabull> Can anybody help me?
<csabull> oh, I see... "...not for support"
<csabull> bye
<csabull> sorry
<NutsPT> hello
<NutsPT> My A8JS
<NutsPT> should have the AMD64 version right
<NutsPT> its a C2D
<rsferreira> If on ac power, Ubuntu hangs on GDM unless I set acpi=off. On battery, it runs fine. On feisty, used to run fine on battery or ac power. Has anyone seen something like this?
<yonkeltron> i think i have found a bug in suspend on my thinkpad t60
<yonkeltron> i've checked all the docs i've been able to locate and even tried reinstalling and reconfiguring uswsusp
<yonkeltron> while my laptop seems to go down for sleep fine (although it's much faster than it was in feisty), upon opening the lid, the fan kicks on but the sleep light doesn't blink and the disk doesn't seem to spin up at all
<yonkeltron> sleep worked on in feisty but since upgrading to gutsy, it has been broken
<yonkeltron> i know this channel is not for support so i'm asking if there is something i'm missing or whether or not i should open a bug
<OiPenguin> I'm desperately searching for a laptop which will work out of the box as dual boot Ubuntu and xp/vista for less than $1500.  Has anyone got an advice?
<OiPenguin> I don't expect Ubuntu to be preinstalled, however family requires XP/Vista so that has to be installed.
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-10-20
<emailandthings> Hello
<emailandthings> Anybody experiencing "dead keyboards" after suspend mode?
<OiPenguin> Has anyone got a medium price range ca 15.4" laptop suggestion which will work well with 7.10?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-10-21
<yigal> should I use a custom dtst?
<vinay> resume from hibernate isn't working for me.
<vinay> dell d620
<vinay> any ideas about debugging this?
<Genotrius> Excuse me, I'm having a little trouble with the update on my laptop.
<Genotrius> Oh, sorry, just sw that...
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-10-14
<francisco_t> Hello
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-10-17
<semslie> Hi, I have a problem that may very well not be ubuntu-related, but as I first experienced the problem after installing Intrepid beta-1, I thought I'd ask here first.
<semslie> when I boot up my screen stays black - doesn't display a single thing, right up until the point where the OS (windows or ubuntu) has reached the login screen, which possible works because it is changing the graphics mode?
<semslie> can anyone think of a reason why the screen would remain black during boot, but work when the gui loads up?
<Burgundavia> semslie: no idea off the top of my head
<Burgundavia> but it might be a bios issue
<Burgundavia> in Ubuntu, the screen would be coming live when X starts up, by the sounds of it
<semslie> Burgundavia: I think you are probably right. I may try to flash the bios as a last resort.
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-10-14
<louback> hello there
<louback> bye there
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-10-15
<louback> hello there im having lockups in ubuntu 9.04
<louback> in my laptop, ti seams to be something when I change the enrgy source
<louback> like batery to AC and so on
<louback> any one no what could be?
<louback> any one know*
<louback> i think that is a no
<louback> bye there
<ecr> hello?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-10-17
<darkjackaho> hi there
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-10-18
<mccurly> hello, i want to submit a new working laptop to the list, but i am not a professional, can you help me?
<linuxha> Hi, I'm having some trouble with 9.10 UNR, the NetworkManager won't recognize my wireless (wlan0). I can scan with iwlist and I see my AP's ssid.
<linuxha> When I try to use wpa_supplicant (manually I get failed to read or parse configuration wpa_supplicant.conf
<linuxha> Any ideas how t get NM or wpa to play nice?
<linuxha> Never mind, after a crash report the icon appeared at teh top of the screen and it can now see my wireless (yeah). Sorry to bother everyone
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-10-18
<cerealfordinner> hey
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-10-19
<kales> while i was booting the live USB of ubuntu10.10, it stoped at sth about drm
<kales> anyone knows what happen?
<dz2> where can I find a list of compatible laptops for ubuntu?
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-10-18
<shlomop> Hi, I have Ububtu 11.04 installed on HP dv6500, the built in WebCam doesn't work. Didn't find anything on Google. Any idea?
<shlomop> Hi, I have Ububtu 11.04 installed on HP dv6500, the built in WebCam doesn't work. Didn't find anything on Google. Any idea?
